# Hard start on 98 chevy 5.7L



## cameo89

Hello all, My 1998 chevy silverado 5.7L Vortec used to start as soon as you bump the key, and now it is hard to start (mainly when its cold) it takes several cranks of the engine to start and after truck warms up its okay, usually in the morning or if the truck sits for several hours after running.

I think its a fuel problem, maybe fuel filter

(i.e. I had just did a complete tune up on my truck about 7-8 months ago and I didnt skimp on parts, so I dont think its a firing issue)

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## dieselss

I know gms had issues with the spider injectors. Another is the fuel pumps. Could also be regulator. Filter ehhh that wouldn't cause it to start fine hot. Definitely start looking at your fuel supply


----------



## TJS

Fuel pump. Do not use aftermarket if you replace it. Use AC Delco or GM otherwise you will be doing it twice.


----------



## goel

Try turning the key on, wait 5 to 10 seconds - then crank.

We have a 5.7 that if you just crank, it cranks for the 10 seconds. If you turn the key on and wait the few seconds, then crank it it catches immediately.

When warm, catches immediately - its only with the cold start.


----------



## 2COR517

Fuel pressure test is in order


----------



## dieselss

Sounds like you have the same prob. Goel, a gasser shouldn't do that


----------



## goel

Lol, its the only problem a 11 year old truck has. We can turn the key and wait for it to energize before cold starts.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If I remember right spec is 60-66psi to start


----------



## 70monte

It sounds like the fuel pressure regulator to me. If it has to crank when cold but not when it's warm, it sounds like it is bleeding off fuel pressure while it sits for a while. How many miles on the truck?.

Wayne


----------



## cameo89

70monte;1385159 said:


> It sounds like the fuel pressure regulator to me. If it has to crank when cold but not when it's warm, it sounds like it is bleeding off fuel pressure while it sits for a while. How many miles on the truck?.
> 
> Wayne


Im gonna do a pressure test this weekend

and truck has 179k miles, I have owned it for 3 yrs and never replaced anything fuel related other than fuel filter


----------



## dieselss

Psi test sounds good. Do you know if the pump has ever been changed? 179 on a plow truck pump seems like a lot for original to me


----------



## cameo89

dieselss;1385220 said:


> Psi test sounds good. Do you know if the pump has ever been changed? 179 on a plow truck pump seems like a lot for original to me


Truck has never had a plow on it till I installed it 2 yrs ago


----------



## dieselss

oh,,ok. still sounds like alot of miles for the original pump lol.


----------



## 2COR517

70monte;1385159 said:


> It sounds like the fuel pressure regulator to me. If it has to crank when cold but not when it's warm, it sounds like it is bleeding off fuel pressure while it sits for a while. How many miles on the truck?.
> 
> Wayne


Generally a leaking fuel pressure regulator on these trucks will result in hard starts when hot.


----------



## cameo89

ok guys, I just tested the fuel pressure and its not good....turn the key on and 65psi and dropped to almost 0 zero within 10 seconds, so new fuel pump assembly soon! wish it would fricken snow already....I need money!


----------



## cameo89

well my truck is still plugin away, still time delayed to start but she still starts and goes...goin in the morning to buy the new $368 fuel pump assembly, gonna change that and a new filter and hope that this fixs the problem, last thing I want is for it to die on me while plowing, looks like a little snow next week, fingers crossed. Ill update once its installed.


----------



## dieselss

Thanks for the update, good luck with the install.


----------



## cameo89

got it done, only took about 1 hr 30 min to remove old and install new pump assembly and filter...so far so good.


----------



## cameo89

woke up to a little bit of snow and temps near 30 deg, my truck started as soon as I bumped the key, so glad changing the fuel pump assembly and filter fixed it, now Im ready...Bring on some Snow!

Thanks everyone for your ideas and advice


----------



## dieselss

Thanks for the update again. Didn't sound like you had that hard of a time.


----------

